# Italy job seeking visa like Germany and Spain



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Dear All,

Germany allows a six months job seeking visa and Spain allows one year residency. I believe Italy have something like this because I heard people moving there and finding jobs.

Can anyone please guide me about it?

Any government application link so I can start it?



Thanks.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Can anyone please help? thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't think it exists.

Hate to be blunt but any chance of finding a job is pretty close to zero right now.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NickZ said:


> I don't think it exists.
> 
> Hate to be blunt but any chance of finding a job is pretty close to zero right now.


Spain allows a one year non-lucrative visa - but that doesn't permit you to work nor seek work. 

So it doesn't exist in Spain, either. 

Neither do jobs for non-EU citizens unless they have some rare skill, & then the job has to be secured *before* arrival in Spain.

It was near-impossible to get a work visa before the pandemic - I can't imagine it will be easier when / if things gets back to 'normal'.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

So basically the only chance for us Brits to ever work in the EU again is if we move before December 31? 

As I understand it, any employer who wants to employ a non EU citizen has to prove that it is impossible to find an EU citizen to do the job - which, as a common-or-garden (albeit well qualified) EFL teacher, is of course laughable!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

suiko said:


> So basically the only chance for us Brits to ever work in the EU again is if we move before December 31?
> 
> As I understand it, any employer who wants to employ a non EU citizen has to prove that it is impossible to find an EU citizen to do the job - which, as a common-or-garden (albeit well qualified) EFL teacher, is of course laughable!


No, after December 31st, you'll simply be treated like any other non-EU national in whichever country you are looking at. Immigration is one of the areas the EU has chosen to leave up to the individual member nations - other than a few "co-ordinating" rules, like the one about allowing an EU national to bring in close family members through a "simplified" procedure.

Right now is definitely NOT the time to be looking for a job anywhere in the EU, but the general rule is that an employer has to be able to justify the hiring of a non-EU national in order to sponsor a work visa. Usually this involves either some particular skill or experience that the foreign applicant has that applies to the specific job, or the employer may be asked to post the position for a period of time through the national unemployment service to see if there might be a similarly qualified candidate out there who already has work authorization for the country/EU.

The demand for EFL services in continental Europe is often much exaggerated, but in general the ready availability of British nationals willing to work for a pittance has seriously reduced pay levels for teachers of English.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> The demand for EFL services in continental Europe is often much exaggerated, but in general the ready availability of British nationals willing to work for a pittance has seriously reduced pay levels for teachers of English.


It's not like we have any choice but to "work for a pittance", is it? And Irish, Americans, Poles, etc etc are equally willing, surely?


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Unless, of course, he floats over to Italy illegally on a dinghy from Africa. Entirely too much being spent on illegals. My doctor AND my dentist have recently cancelled appointments made six months ago for myself and my companion, but illegals are still getting all the medical care they need.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I wonder why....


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

"Illegals" often live in shocking and disgraceful conditions in Italy. There is ample evidence of this and they certainly do not receive preferential medical treatment. Anyone who believes that is clearly reading far too much fake news from Salvini and his acolytes. 

Of course this situation has much to do with the lack of a coherent EU policy to divide up refugees fairly between the countries of the Union.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Refugees aren't illegals. 

If you think that the living conditions of the illegals are bad you might want to spend some time looking at the living conditions of poor Italians.


----------

